# Plastic letters on hang tags



## wednesdayxo (Dec 29, 2011)

I have come across some hang tags, especially in the last few months, which feature a black, rubbery, plastic-like 3D lettering on thick cardboard.

I originally thought that this might be plastisol ink printed onto the tag, but I doubt it now.

Does anyone know what this is?

I would love to know so that I can use it in my next season.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## bolsen10 (Jan 6, 2013)

From the sound of what you explained it sounds like you're talking about a spot UV varnish. Just a layer of clear shiny varnish they print on the label. Have to see a picture to be certain though.


----------



## ctcstreetwear (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds like a spot uv. Can be used to great effect especially for example if your whole hang tag is matte or satin black and then the logo in spot uv will be shiny and slightly raised.


----------



## kris1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Any hint or pic?


----------

